# Happy halloween🍁🍂👻🎃!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This isn't a Halloween thread though lol. I don't dress mine for Halloween. But, I did want to share pics of Ava's new hoodie by the Hungarian brand Suckright that I happened upon last year and fell in love with. This is our 4th clothing item by this brand, and it's called the Cat and dog hoodie. It's very artsy and eclectic, warm and a perfect fit in the xs size. It's very gloomy and rainy and dark today which is fitting for the holiday. I hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!







Ava keeping warm and cozy by the fire and doing some online shopping 😍💝


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the cats and dogs hoodie on Ava ! Minnie got hers too and she fit in a size S/M perfect and I love it on her. haven't had time to snap any pics though. how does the suckright rock and roll princess dress fit Ava ? i'm still thinking of ordering one for either Minnie or Ellie ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Love the cats and dogs hoodie on Ava ! Minnie got hers too and she fit in a size S/M perfect and I love it on her. haven't had time to snap any pics though. how does the suckright rock and roll princess dress fit Ava ? i'm still thinking of ordering one for either Minnie or Ellie ...



Isn't it so nice!? It's even thicker than the party hoodie. Xs fits Ava perfect and would def fit Ellie. I love the Rock and roll cardigan but the tutu isn't right on it. Hard to explain. The cardigan is too big for Ava, it's not the neck, it's the chest. But it fits Brax perfect. I was going to return it, but since it fits Brax I'll keep it. I will try to work with the tutu. It's so pretty I'd hate it to go to waste. I did not get my terry dress though. I hope it comes soon.

I need pics of Minnie in her hoodie please!😍😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Isn't it so nice!? It's even thicker than the party hoodie. Xs fits Ava perfect and would def fit Ellie. I love the Rock and roll cardigan but the tutu isn't right on it. Hard to explain. The cardigan is too big for Ava, it's not the neck, it's the chest. But it fits Brax perfect. I was going to return it, but since it fits Brax I'll keep it. I will try to work with the tutu. It's so pretty I'd hate it to go to waste. I did not get my terry dress though. I hope it comes soon.
> 
> I need pics of Minnie in her hoodie please!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


yes ! I really really love it so much and was so happy to see that the size S/M is a perfect fit on Minnie . I don't think i'll order the cats and dogs hoodie for Ellie though. I want another suckright, but i'd rather get something different that I don't already have ... i'm so sad to hear that the Rock and Roll princess one will be too big for Ellie if its too big for Ava :-(. oh, well... its good I didn't order it cause , I almost did. 
there are a few other hoodies I love ... like the croissant one, and theres another one flowers with pee. lol. love both of those, and then the paris one too... so, not sure which one i'll order but def. want another one. 
ya, I didn't get my terry dress either. I ordered the brown one cause I love the pink one so much on Ellie. also, i'm waiting for one WL item and one ON item and a SL collar. 
i'll def. be taking pics of Minnie in her hoodie !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes ! I really really love it so much and was so happy to see that the size S/M is a perfect fit on Minnie . I don't think i'll order the cats and dogs hoodie for Ellie though. I want another suckright, but i'd rather get something different that I don't already have ... i'm so sad to hear that the Rock and Roll princess one will be too big for Ellie if its too big for Ava :-(. oh, well... its good I didn't order it cause , I almost did.
> 
> there are a few other hoodies I love ... like the croissant one, and theres another one flowers with pee. lol. love both of those, and then the paris one too... so, not sure which one i'll order but def. want another one.
> 
> ...



I messaged Melissa asking if the croissant cardigan and carrot dress is on her site and to add them if they are not. I'm def loving this make. I sure hope our terry dresses come soon. 
I just got the ruff ruff cupcake hoodie today. I was sent the gelato hood by mistake last week. The cupcake hoodie is so cute and warm. I'll try and get a pic of it tomorrow. And I'll decide before the weekend is out on what to order if at all. I see Melissa added the matching blanket to that bed. I think I will end up with that bed anyway. It is a larger item and I can see why shipping wouldn't be free. I'm in no hurry to order it right now anyway. Melissa has taken quite a while to add some of the other things. I really wanted that Trilly dress. I may just order a Suckright item instead, a puppy pink SL collar and 1 Ma muse dress. I'd like a couple if them but sense they have feathers in them they may not be very practical. So I'll stick with one for now. And I may also order a Louisdog pink sweatshirt, it's one of the newer ones. From a couple collections ago. Also debating ordering that creme button tee.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness the photo of her by the fire is just too adorable. She's such a little cutie! And such a good model


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Halloween Ava you beauty!
I love the cats and dogs hoodie, I really want to order some suckright I just havnt got round to it  I love the photo of Ava by the fire she looks so warm and cosy!
I can't wait for your pressies to come so I can wrap them all up, I just ordered them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Oh my goodness the photo of her by the fire is just too adorable. She's such a little cutie! And such a good model



Thanks so much my dear. This chi's life is so easy! She refuses to trade places with me😥😥. Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Happy Halloween Ava you beauty!
> I love the cats and dogs hoodie, I really want to order some suckright I just havnt got round to it  I love the photo of Ava by the fire she looks so warm and cosy!
> I can't wait for your pressies to come so I can wrap them all up, I just ordered them



Hi love! Ava sends you puppy kisses! I really adore this hoodie on her it is just too precious! We ❤Presents!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I messaged Melissa asking if the croissant cardigan and carrot dress is on her site and to add them if they are not. I'm def loving this make. I sure hope our terry dresses come soon.
> I just got the ruff ruff cupcake hoodie today. I was sent the gelato hood by mistake last week. The cupcake hoodie is so cute and warm. I'll try and get a pic of it tomorrow. And I'll decide before the weekend is out on what to order if at all. I see Melissa added the matching blanket to that bed. I think I will end up with that bed anyway. It is a larger item and I can see why shipping wouldn't be free. I'm in no hurry to order it right now anyway. Melissa has taken quite a while to add some of the other things. I really wanted that Trilly dress. I may just order a Suckright item instead, a puppy pink SL collar and 1 Ma muse dress. I'd like a couple if them but sense they have feathers in them they may not be very practical. So I'll stick with one for now. And I may also order a Louisdog pink sweatshirt, it's one of the newer ones. From a couple collections ago. Also debating ordering that creme button tee.


the Croissant hoodie has been on the DC site for awhile. here it is : Pullover Hoodie and same with the carrot dress. here it is : crazy carrot dress 
but, that paris top I don't think is on the DC site ...

don't you think the Carrot dress will fit similar to the rock and roll princess one ? would you still order that one for Ava ? 
I am thinking i'd like the birthday party hoodie for Minnie. I really love that hoodie the most of all of them. and , maybe take a chance on the Paris top for Ellie, but not sure ... 
I think I have that cupcake hoodie by RRC . i'll have to look thru my RRC things to see. I think I have it in XS and in XXS but not sure which size would be best for Ellie .. the XS could possibly be too big, but the XXS may be too small, i'm not sure
I will decide by tomorrow night about my DC order. I may possibly wait till the next sale and skip ordering from this sale cause I do have a lot still from DC on the way


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the Croissant hoodie has been on the DC site for awhile. here it is : Pullover Hoodie and same with the carrot dress. here it is : crazy carrot dress
> 
> but, that paris top I don't think is on the DC site ...
> 
> ...



I think the croissant Suckright piece is a cardigan, not hoodie. I'm fine with the carrot dress fitting Brax if it does. But since you posted the croissant I'm likely to go with that. Also Melissa has just added that Trilly dress. Which I have to have since the quantity is so limited. 
The xs hoodie fits Ava just right, it runs pretty small. Smaller than I anticipated.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quit finding new brands Meoshia!!!! Just kidding, I love these, perfect for your crew. The detail is to die for...I think it is the best so far!? What do you think? Ava is such a perfect model as always, keep the pics coming.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think the croissant Suckright piece is a cardigan, not hoodie. I'm fine with the carrot dress fitting Brax if it does. But since you posted the croissant I'm likely to go with that. Also Melissa has just added that Trilly dress. Which I have to have since the quantity is so limited.
> The xs hoodie fits Ava just right, it runs pretty small. Smaller than I anticipated.


oh, ya. I see that the suckright croissant doesn't have a hood. 
I really want that Trilly dress too. I think i'll order the Trilly dress too. and one other item, not sure yet what else ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ya. I see that the suckright croissant doesn't have a hood.
> 
> I really want that Trilly dress too. I think i'll order the Trilly dress too. and one other item, not sure yet what else ...



I think my order will be:

SL puppy pink nouveau bow collar

Trilli tutti dress

Croissant cardigan 

Ma muse dress 

Unless I change it lol. But I think I'm pretty set on this order


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think my order will be:
> 
> SL puppy pink nouveau bow collar
> 
> ...


I keep changing my mind. lol. first I was thinking not to order this time, then , I wanted the Trilly dress , but now I am thinking i'll just order the rock and roll princess dress for Minnie. if it will be too big for Ellie in size XS, then, i'll get one for Minnie. its so adoable. I think I just have to have it , and that should get me the free shipping, so I think i'll just order that one thing

just put a pretend order into DC to see what the price would be after the discount for just the rock and roll princess suckright and its not enough for the free shipping, i'm short alittle over 5 dollars :-(. so, i'll have to find the least expensive thing on my wishlist to add to it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't like the tutu on that dress, I mean the tutu is pretty but when attached to the cardigan it just doesn't lay right. I'll have to try it on Braxton tomorrow to see if maybe it was just not laying right in Ava cause it was too big. But I don't think that's the case. The thing with the Trilly dress is there were only 3. Now 2, cause I bought one. Then there will be no more once the others are gone.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok... you talked me out of the suckright rock and roll princess dress. I am sad though cause to me , by the pics on the different boutiques sites, it looked like the cutest clothing item they had. but, I know you cant tell unless you have it in person, so.. I wouldn't want it if the tutu part wasn't right :-(. 

i'm back to the xs trilly tinkerbell dress for Ellie, and then, the organic frill LD top for Minnie. so, my order comes to 82.55 and i'll get the free shipping. 

I'll sleep on it and see if I change my mind some more tomorrow ... but, this is probably what i'll get


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ok... you talked me out of the suckright rock and roll princess dress. I am sad though cause to me , by the pics on the different boutiques sites, it looked like the cutest clothing item they had. but, I know you cant tell unless you have it in person, so.. I wouldn't want it if the tutu part wasn't right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very disappointed. I was going to return it until I tried it on Brax and saw how nice the cardigan fits her. Though I still don't get any use out of that tutu which is such a shame. As it's an expensive piece. It did look like their nicest item. Unfortunately the hoodies are better by far.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Quit finding new brands Meoshia!!!! Just kidding, I love these, perfect for your crew. The detail is to die for...I think it is the best so far!? What do you think? Ava is such a perfect model as always, keep the pics coming.


Thanks Deb! It really is so cute and unique


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, Ava looks great in her new hoodie. Of course I love that one too. Loving the picture of her cozying up near the fire. Wish I was there to cuddle right up with her. I see Mom and Ava were doing the same thing Carolina and I did last night...shopping online at DC.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Aww, Ava looks great in her new hoodie. Of course I love that one too. Loving the picture of her cozying up near the fire. Wish I was there to cuddle right up with her. I see Mom and Ava were doing the same thing Carolina and I did last night...shopping online at DC.


Ava says hi miss Michele! She also sends you and Carolina puppy kisses. My little girl and I relaxed all day yesterday. It was a very gloomy Halloween and it was nice to do nothing. Wel...we did some online shopping of course :blush:. I hope the pups had a fun Halloween. Pics soon please!

I ordered the Trilly dress, Ma muse dress, Suckright croissant cardigan and puppy pink SL collar. How long does the SL collar take? Do they make those too? The last several SL collars I've purchased, were bought in boutiques near me.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava says hi miss Michele! She also sends you and Carolina puppy kisses. My little girl and I relaxed all day yesterday. It was a very gloomy Halloween and it was nice to do nothing. Wel...we did some online shopping of course :blush:. I hope the pups had a fun Halloween. Pics soon please!
> 
> I ordered the Trilly dress, Ma muse dress, Suckright croissant cardigan and puppy pink SL collar. How long does the SL collar take? Do they make those too? The last several SL collars I've purchased, were bought in boutiques near me.


Glad you and the pups had a nice relaxing day. Sometimes those days are long overdue. I'm not real big into Halloween but we had a nice day and took the two trick or treating at a local pet store. It was a nice set up outside with vendors and they all had treat bags for the dogs. I got them a thirty one cube with lid for their toys, lol. 

I ordered the Haley hoodie in pink, Lola blanket set, LD my 1st organic baby tee, Riviera tee in white and 2 LD hearts plz tops ( white hearts & black hearts).

My last 2 SL collars I ordered took 4-5 weeks to get, ugh. Unless Melissa has it in stock already, then I thought their all made to order. That's the only thing about ordering SL, it takes so long. Melissa's been really great about shipping all your other stuff ahead of time though and not waiting until the SL comes in.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Ava looks wonderful, I really love this piece on her. Looks like Halloween was spent shopping for lots of us. I purchased a Wooflink carrier in yellow so looking forward to that. I love seeing the photos of the CP dogs with their purchases but it is not good for my wallet.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Ava looks wonderful, I really love this piece on her. Looks like Halloween was spent shopping for lots of us. I purchased a Wooflink carrier in yellow so looking forward to that. I love seeing the photos of the CP dogs with their purchases but it is not good for my wallet.



Thanks my dear! Oh that yellow is the perfect choice for you, especially since it's summer for you. I can't wait to see pics when you get it. I know lol...we are all a bad influence on one another. I'm already thinking of ordering BB's as Xmas gifts for all of the dogs. As DC should have a really good Black Friday sale. And I usually stuff their stockings with toys and treats. I'm undecided on who the cloud bb should be for? Ava could use a lighter color. Would it be girly enough for her with the stones?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Glad you and the pups had a nice relaxing day. Sometimes those days are long overdue. I'm not real big into Halloween but we had a nice day and took the two trick or treating at a local pet store. It was a nice set up outside with vendors and they all had treat bags for the dogs. I got them a thirty one cube with lid for their toys, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh I love everything you've ordered. Ava just got the Haley hoodie. I was sent the gelato hoodie by mistake. What size did you get? I got xs and it runs tiny! Thankfully Ava can still pull it off. I am also awaiting two thermals, the love struck and romance. I think that's what they're called lol. We got the Diva thermal a couple weeks ago and I love them. 
Hopefully if the SL collar takes a while then Melissa will send my other things. In general my order may take a while. Can't wait for Black Friday 😊


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh I love everything you've ordered. Ava just got the Haley hoodie. I was sent the gelato hoodie by mistake. What size did you get? I got xs and it runs tiny! Thankfully Ava can still pull it off. I am also awaiting two thermals, the love struck and romance. I think that's what they're called lol. We got the Diva thermal a couple weeks ago and I love them.
> Hopefully if the SL collar takes a while then Melissa will send my other things. In general my order may take a while. Can't wait for Black Friday &#55357;&#56842;


I got the xxs in the Haley hoodie. Everything I have for Carolina in RRC is xxs and she holds out to be that size every time. Hopefully, it won't be too small. If it is I'll just return it to exchange for the next size up. I want to get a couple more thermals too as I only have 2 of them. Maybe next time. I really wanted to order the Ma Muse like you did, it looks so chic, what color did you get? I'm just so afraid Carolina is going to try and get at those feathers to chew. She's not a chewer at all, but when she can find a cat toy with feathers all bets are off. 

What does Melissa do for Black Friday usually? Maybe I start putting together an order now because I change my mind so many times. Especially if it's a one day sale.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I better hurry up in put my order in cause I added a few things after reading you ladies posts. haha. I had forgot about the hearts plz hoodie , I def. want the other color in it for Ellie. and , I want the suckright croissant cardigan too for either Minnie or Ellie. and I still want the ginger ella hoodie. 

I noticed Melissa added the suckright to the list in the desiners by make. I wish the Paris J' Taime top was on DC . i'd order that one .. 

the xxs rrc haley hoodie is def the right size for Carolina. Ellie is wearing an XS in the lucy hoodie and she doesn't slip out of the arms, but its kinda long on her and roomy ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I got the xxs in the Haley hoodie. Everything I have for Carolina in RRC is xxs and she holds out to be that size every time. Hopefully, it won't be too small. If it is I'll just return it to exchange for the next size up. I want to get a couple more thermals too as I only have 2 of them. Maybe next time. I really wanted to order the Ma Muse like you did, it looks so chic, what color did you get? I'm just so afraid Carolina is going to try and get at those feathers to chew. She's not a chewer at all, but when she can find a cat toy with feathers all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Melissa do for Black Friday usually? Maybe I start putting together an order now because I change my mind so many times. Especially if it's a one day sale.




I'm sure the hoodie will work out for you just fine no matter what 😍. I love the Ma muse. I got brown but now I wish I got stripes first. I'm debating changing the color. 

Love Black Friday sale! Then there will be a cyber Monday sale right after. So we have plenty opportunity to rack up! Plus keep in mind that anything you add to your shopping list now may decrease or expand as new LD and Wooflink will be released again. And I have a feeling there will be lots of new Pariero too plus a big Pariero inventory clearance sale. They usually have one every year.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I better hurry up in put my order in cause I added a few things after reading you ladies posts. haha. I had forgot about the hearts plz hoodie , I def. want the other color in it for Ellie. and , I want the suckright croissant cardigan too for either Minnie or Ellie. and I still want the ginger ella hoodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you confirmed that for Michele. That hoodie isn't very stretchy lol. So I was a bit concerned as to how xxs runs. 
Thanks for letting us know Suckright has its own designer spot. I was online forever trying to piece together Suckright things. It def deserves to be under the designers and I hope Trilly and Lella Su end up their too. Those red and white Lelka Su dresses are stunning for Xmas! I'm pretty pleased with what I've ordered so far. I knew I had to order that stuff now or it would make for against order later. And I'm sure there will be more new things out over the next little while. 

Can't wait for the Croissant Suckright😍. The Paristop is stunning too, I remember posting that on here earlier this summer with the flamingo top. I'm sure Melissa will add it. I'll def have to put it back on my list.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahhhh I made a mistake. I think I got the hearts plz confused with petite Parisian 😂. The hearts plz has the fur on it right? What sizes do you have Elaina?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhhh I made a mistake. I think I got the hearts plz confused with petite Parisian &#55357;&#56834;. The hearts plz has the fur on it right? What sizes do you have Elaina?


oh, ok... ya, same material I think, but one is a top with the sequin heart in the middle, and one a hoodie. the hoodies are really great ! 
I got size XS for Ellie. Debby bought the size S from me for Lily. 
the S in the petite Parisian fits Minnie, but Minnie needs the S/M in the hoodie style. I would say, the hoodie style runs smaller than the petite Parisian cause it doesn't stretch as much with the hood on it. the scoop neck of the petite Parisian makes it more stretchy ...

there were several things under the hearts plz category. there was an all in one, there was a sleeveless dress, and the hoodie with the fur around the hood


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ok... ya, same material I think, but one is a top with the sequin heart in the middle, and one a hoodie. the hoodies are really great !
> 
> I got size XS for Ellie. Debby bought the size S from me for Lily.
> 
> ...



I have the hearts plz hoodie. I was thinking of that other top with the hearts on it same as the hoodie but with fur on it. I think the hearts plz hoodies are all sold out right?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I better hurry up in put my order in cause I added a few things after reading you ladies posts. haha. I had forgot about the hearts plz hoodie , I def. want the other color in it for Ellie. and , I want the suckright croissant cardigan too for either Minnie or Ellie. and I still want the ginger ella hoodie.
> 
> I noticed Melissa added the suckright to the list in the desiners by make. I wish the Paris J' Taime top was on DC . i'd order that one ..
> 
> the xxs rrc haley hoodie is def the right size for Carolina. Ellie is wearing an XS in the lucy hoodie and she doesn't slip out of the arms, but its kinda long on her and roomy ...


Thanks for confirming that Elaina. Besides LD, RRC is the only other brand that Carolina stays the same size no matter what the style, material or cut is. I really wish they had more I liked in it just because I'm so limited on brands because of sizing for her.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm sure the hoodie will work out fir you just find no matter what &#55357;&#56845;. I love the Ma muse. I got brown but now I wish I got stripes first. I'm debating changing the color.
> 
> Love Black Friday sale! Then there will be a cyber Monday sale right after. So we have plenty opportunity to rack up! Plus keep in mind that anything you add to your shopping list now may decrease or expand as new LD and Wooflink will be released again. And I have a feeling there will be lots of new Pariero too plus a big Pariero inventory clearance sale. They usually have one every year.


The brown is actually my favorite in color looking at LD's pictures. That could change though if I see it on Ava, Ellie or Jewel in another color. 

Thanks for the reminder, I'm sure my list will change after more releases. But atleast it would give me something to work with because I change my mind so much as it is before I finalize my order. 

I hope Pariero runs a good sale soon. They haven't been doing that lately.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I have the hearts plz hoodie. I was thinking of that other top with the hearts on it same as the hoodie but with fur on it. I think the hearts plz hoodies are all sold out right?


the hearts plz hoodies are still available in all sizes I think ... here is the LD link louisdog ★Hearts Plz/Hoodie

oh, your talking about the sleeveless one ? I have that for Minnie.
this one ? louisdog ★Hearts Plz/Top

I think very low stock in the size S . only one color left.

I never got this one for Ellie. I didn't get it for Latte, instead I got the hoodie, but , now you got me thinking .... I think Ellie needs one of these . hmmm . these seem to be lower instock. I wouldn't wait too long on these ones in the small sizes


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the hearts plz hoodies are still available in all sizes I think ... here is the LD link louisdog ★Hearts Plz/Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> oh, your talking about the sleeveless one ? I have that for Minnie.



Oh okay. Good to know. I never ordered another cause I thought they were all gone lol. The small is too big on Ava. Fits Brax perfect though.

I just saw Suckright under designer section in DC. Wow does it make shopping for that brand much easier.? Thanks for telling me that. Let me know what you end up ordering😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> The brown is actually my favorite in color looking at LD's pictures. That could change though if I see it on Ava, Ellie or Jewel in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, in order I love the brown, stripes, then grey. I may eventually order the stripes. There are some really beautiful Pariero things coming soon that I saw on YouTube. 2 of the items are a must have for me.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh okay. Good to know. I never ordered another cause I thought they were all gone lol. The small is too big on Ava. Fits Brax perfect though.
> 
> I just saw Suckright under designer section in DC. Wow does it make shopping for that brand much easier.? Thanks for telling me that. Let me know what you end up ordering&#55357;&#56842;


you know, I think in the summer, LD took these off the site so I thought they were gone too. 
haha. ya. so glad its now easier to order suckright ! 

well, finally... I have made a final decision . I put my order in. all I ordered was the XS trilly tinkerbell dress for Ellie and the white hearts please sleeveless top/dress for Ellie. perfect price .. it came to 76.70 ! just enough to get the free shipping which is what I wanted to aim for originally. 

on black Friday, i'll get more suckright. by then, i'm sure Melissa will have added that Paris top. and, I still want the croissant top and the heart hoodie in white for Ellie. I think the hoodie runs smaller than the top.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks for confirming that Elaina. Besides LD, RRC is the only other brand that Carolina stays the same size no matter what the style, material or cut is. I really wish they had more I liked in it just because I'm so limited on brands because of sizing for her.




ya, I am positive that XS would of been too big for Carolina. I hope you will like the haley hoodie. it is so pretty and I love that one on Minnie but i'm not all that crazy about it actually on Ellie cause I don't like that puffy sleeve style on her. I think the puffy sleeves are just too much for her... like too big and puffy. in the rrc things. I love all the ones that are styled just like the sorbet hoodie dress. there's a shopping hoodie that is lavender color , and theres a sweet cocoa hoodie dress. and for the other hoodies, for Ellie, I like the sleeveless style ones or the ones with the little cap sleeves like the Ellie hoodie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, I am positive that XS would of been too big for Carolina. I hope you will like the haley hoodie. it is so pretty and I love that one on Minnie but i'm not all that crazy about it actually on Ellie cause I don't like that puffy sleeve style on her. I think the puffy sleeves are just too much for her... like too big and puffy. in the rrc things. I love all the ones that are styled just like the sorbet hoodie dress. there's a shopping hoodie that is lavender color , and theres a sweet cocoa hoodie dress. and for the other hoodies, for Ellie, I like the sleeveless style ones or the ones with the little cap sleeves like the Ellie hoodie



I have to admit, I didn't notice the sleeves were puffed. And that would be my least fave thing about it. We will keep it anyway but puff sleeved look in a tiny dig can be overwhelming if the sleeves are big.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww, she looks adorable! Harleigh doesn't like clothes, I'm not sure how I'm going to keep her warm this winter! Hopefully she'll learn to appreciate them!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

sheljor said:


> Aww, she looks adorable! Harleigh doesn't like clothes, I'm not sure how I'm going to keep her warm this winter! Hopefully she'll learn to appreciate them!



Thanks my dear. Maybe try and find the baby a sleeveless sweater and keep it in her, and give her a nice treat. Clothes come in handy in cool days. I hope the little one recovers from her scare soon❤.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks my dear! Oh that yellow is the perfect choice for you, especially since it's summer for you. I can't wait to see pics when you get it. I know lol...we are all a bad influence on one another. I'm already thinking of ordering BB's as Xmas gifts for all of the dogs. As DC should have a really good Black Friday sale. And I usually stuff their stockings with toys and treats. I'm undecided on who the cloud bb should be for? Ava could use a lighter color. Would it be girly enough for her with the stones?


Thanks, yes I think it will be lovely for Summer.  Lol, yes we all urge each other on with our spending and lovely photos. It's a good thing. I think the cloud BB with crystals will be very girly, it's super-pretty in real life and quite delicate.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao at the name! adorable hoodie on her!! <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao at the name! adorable hoodie on her!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> pigeonsheep said:
> 
> 
> > lmao at the name! adorable hoodie on her!!
> ...


----------

